# Best way to remove membrane from lots of ribs?



## minimark (Jun 1, 2011)

I will be smoking about 40 racks of baby back ribs for a graduation party this weekend.  My question - what is the best (most efficient) way to remove the membrane from all of these ribs?


----------



## alblancher (Jun 1, 2011)

slide the flat side of a knife between the membrane and a bone just enough for you to get  your finger in there.  Lift the membrane up enough to be able to grab it with a paper towel.  The membrane should peel right off


----------



## michael ark (Jun 1, 2011)

If you have alot use catfish pliers.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 1, 2011)

+1 on what alblancher said.  I use a butter knife, I have also seen what I believe was an oyster knife? used too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2011)

spoon handle


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 1, 2011)

...what ya do is get down there with your teeth and......

no not really, butter knife or spoon handle then paper towel for grip.

Also, don't for get to drop by ROLL CALL to tell us about yourself.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 1, 2011)

Bring Friends!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Bring Friends!


Yeah...that's the ticket!!

  Craig


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 1, 2011)

This may not be the Politicly Correct way of doing it but I run the membrane side under some hot tap water for a few seconds and with paper towel for grip it peels of like Buttah!! The warmth from the water melts the conective fat just enough to loosen it from the  bones and meat.

Give it a try!

SOB


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> This may not be the Politicly Correct way of doing it but I run the membrane side under some hot tap water for a few seconds and with paper towel for grip it peels of like Buttah!! The warmth from the water melts the conective fat just enough to loosen it from the  bones and meat.
> 
> Give it a try!
> 
> SOB


Wow!!  Thanks SOB ..I will try to remember this..

  Craig


----------



## nwdave (Jun 1, 2011)

x2


----------



## rich- (Jun 1, 2011)

X 3


----------



## desertlites (Jun 1, 2011)

Buy them from Costco membrane is usually already removed.Least ways last few times I bought them they were.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 1, 2011)

Most efficient way for me, is to use butter knife under center rib. Stick finger in, and lift up. Pulls both sides up and off equally from the center. I have less instances of having to break out the paper towel to pull off membrane that tore from the one-side-to-the-other method.

Good Luck, and take pics!


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jun 1, 2011)

desertlites said:


> Buy them from Costco membrane is usually already removed.Least ways last few times I bought them they were.


The Costco comment is dead on.  Just bought 17 lbs of them (two packages each had three full racks) and was looking for the membrane.  They were all removed and for only 3.99 lb ($2 less than the supermarket's sale price).


----------



## desertlites (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup there quality is right up there too.


----------



## sinbinbbq (Jun 2, 2011)

I used to use a spoon handle.. But now I use my wife... I told her she is now my sous chef and taking the membrane off is a  sous chef Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   She has not caught on yet


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 2, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> This may not be the Politicly Correct way of doing it but I run the membrane side under some hot tap water for a few seconds and with paper towel for grip it peels of like Buttah!! The warmth from the water melts the conective fat just enough to loosen it from the  bones and meat.
> 
> Give it a try!
> 
> SOB


I do this every time I do ribs, works like a charm.


----------



## ecto1 (Jun 2, 2011)

I like to use my teeth.....or a paper towel whichever works for your.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Butter knife and paper towel that works the best for me I find baby back though you can just use your hand most of the time


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 2, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> I do this every time I do ribs, works like a charm.


BOOYA!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 2, 2011)

All of the above - I have done every single one but my favorite way is to have Mrs Scar do that part


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2011)

sinbinbbq said:


> I used to use a spoon handle.. But now I use my wife... I told her she is now my sous chef and taking the membrane off is a  sous chef Job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That aint legal!!!

Bear


----------



## terry colwell (Jun 10, 2011)

Use the Graduating class, make them work for their food,, you could always use a power washer,, lol,, j/k  knife and paper towels here


----------



## alelover (Jun 10, 2011)

What they all said.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> This may not be the Politicly Correct way of doing it but I run the membrane side under some hot tap water for a few seconds and with paper towel for grip it peels of like Buttah!! The warmth from the water melts the conective fat just enough to loosen it from the  bones and meat.
> 
> Give it a try!
> 
> SOB


I gotta give this a try! Thanks Buddy!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 10, 2011)

michael ark said:


> If you have alot use catfish pliers.


  That's what I use.

They get the job done quick,

Good call Mike


----------



## nwdave (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, I gotta call 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  on that picture.  That's gotta be photoshopped.  I've never been able to get that type of results.  I'm definitely gonna try SOB's method.  Alelover, I'm just kidding.  I'm really envious though.  That picture actually belongs in all instructions concerning the membrane location and removal.

 


alelover said:


> What they all said.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the Costco suggestion. If you live near one, getting the baby backs from there is really convenient. The ribs are cheaper and the ones I have done have always been very good. I must say, however, that one time, one of the racks didn't have the membrane removed. Only time that's happened, though, so no big deal.


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with the Costco suggestion. If you live near one, getting the baby backs from there is really convenient. The ribs are cheaper and the ones I have done have always been very good. I must say, however, that one time, one of the racks didn't have the membrane removed. Only time that's happened, though, so no big deal.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 11, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> All of the above - I have done every single one but my favorite way is to have Mrs Scar do that part




That is the method that works best for me also!


----------



## smokinjoeb (Jun 11, 2011)

alblancher said:


> slide the flat side of a knife between the membrane and a bone just enough for you to get  your finger in there.  Lift the membrane up enough to be able to grab it with a paper towel.  The membrane should peel right off




+ 2 this works for me too!


----------



## michael ark (Jul 14, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> That's what I use.
> 
> They get the job done quick,
> 
> Good call Mike


Guess it's a southern thing.


----------



## meateater (Jul 15, 2011)

Fish skinning pliers from wally world is what I use.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been using SOB's hot water method & that sucker comes right off every time.


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 15, 2011)

got some ribs for sunday, will have to try the hot water trick,

guess i need to start going to Costco   .. ddd.

see that name on here alot.


----------

